# gravely 7173-h attachments and such



## chuckles (May 14, 2012)

I'm a n00b to gravely just bought a 7173-h rider. Don't know too much about attachments. But it does have a 3 pt hitch on back of it with a PTO. The PTO gives a warning that it spins at the speed of the engine and not at 540 like most do. 

my goal is to hopefully hook an auger to this machine and dig post holes. Is there a reduction gear that can go in there so I can use standard 3 pt attachments?

any help is appreciated!

chuck
Frederick MD.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

That tractor is actually a Ariens GT17. That should help you.


----------

